# Sonderzeichen in Micrografx Designer



## Minxdoe (5. August 2005)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich ein alpha in Micrografx Designer einfügen kann?
Aus der Windows-Zeichentabelle kopieren, scheint nicht zu funktionieren.
Ich finde auch keinen Code und verstehs nicht.

Dringend Hilfe gesucht!

Danke
Minxdoe


----------



## Manstri (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo !

Ich  habe  dasselbe  Problem.  Wie  füge  ich   z.B   Sonderzeichen  aus  "Lucida Sans Unicode"  in  das  Micrografx  Designer  Zeichenblatt  ein ?  Welche  Lösungen  hat   Minxdoe  "Grünschnabel"  erhalten ?

MfG  Manstri


----------



## smileyml (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

vielmehr stellen sich doch dann die Fragen um welches Sonderzeichen es sich handelt und ob du einen Schnitt der Schrift hast, der dieses Zeichen auch beinhaltet?

Grüße Marco


----------



## smileyml (12. Oktober 2009)

Manstri via Email hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Marco,
> 
> besten Dank für die schnelle Rückantwort. Wollte Dir über tutorials direkt antworten, habe es aber nicht geschafft - habe auch wenig Erfahrung.
> 
> ...




Hallo Manstri,

du konntest mich sicher nicht direkt kontaktieren, da du hier keinen richtigen Account sondern nur einen Gastaccount hast/nutzt.

Du hättest sonst natürlich auch einfach weiter in diesem Thread hier fragen können - auch als Gast.


Eine gute und einfache Art um auch bei dieser Schrift mit den Sonderzeichen umzugehen, ist die Zeichentabelle. Diese findest du bei Windows meist im Zubehör unter den Systemprogrammen.
Wenn du dir dort deine "Lucida Sans Unicode" einstellst,siehst du auch alle Zeichen die dir zur Verfügung stehen.

Um da jetzt zum Beispiel Sonderzeichen zu nutzen hast du zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Wenn du ein Sonderzeichen deiner Wahl anklickst, siehst unten neben der Bezeichnung auch eine Tastenkombination *Alt + Zahlenfolge*. Und genau diese kannst du nutzen. Alt-Taste gedrückt halten und die Zahlenfolge auf dem Ziffernblock eintippen. Nachdem dann die Alt-Taste los lässt, erscheint dein gewünschtes Zeichen.

2. Mit einem Doppelklick auf das Sonderzeichen erscheint es unten in der Eingabezeile der Zeichentabelle. Mit dem Kopieren Buttion kopierst du dann alles in den Zwischenspeicher und kannst es in einer anderen Anwendung entsprechend einsetzen.


Ich hoffe ich konnte dir soweit helfen.
Grüße Marco


----------



## smileyml (14. Oktober 2009)

Manstri via Email hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo  Marco !
> 
> Bitte  entschuldige  wenn  ich  schon  wieder  über  Email  komme.  Aber  über  ?tutorials?  wäre  meine  erneute  Anfrage  einfach  zu  langatmig.
> 
> ...




Ich bleibe dabei, das die Kommunikation hier stattfinden zu hat. Vor allem auch, da so alle User und Gäste (und das sind 6stellige Zahlen) mithelfen oder auch mitlernen können.

Wahrhaftig hat das "entspricht" Symbol keine direkt ersichtliche Eingabemöglichkeit.
Ich verstehe auch nicht die zwingende Erfordernis, die Eingabe nicht über bzw. mit Hilfe der Zeichentabelle zu realisieren. Auf diesem Wege habe ich in Adobe Illustrator keinerlei Probleme.

Davon mal abgesehen habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung mit dem Micrografx  Designer und soweit ich einzelne User hier kenne, diese auch nicht. Aber ich denke bei fast 170.000 angemeldeten Usern und unzähligen Gästen sind sicher welche dabei.
Das führt mich wieder zum Anfang dieses Posts und ich will es mit der Bitte verbinden, das du auch diesen Weg wählst - ob als neu registrierter User oder als Gast sei dir überlassen.

Danke und Grüße
Marco


----------

